
How I created a $980-per-post social network in just 2 days for $10 - penpapersw
https://medium.com/@affluentconfidante/how-i-created-a-980-per-post-social-network-in-just-2-days-for-10-17c8e84f4601
======
jaclaz
Let's wait:

[https://affluentconfidante.com/posts](https://affluentconfidante.com/posts)

>Public access is scheduled for Monday, July 17th at 10am EST.

>Until then, access to all anonymous statements is restricted to members only.

Surely there will be by then hundreds or thousands of interesting/ispirational
posts to read.

~~~
penpapersw
Very good point.

------
Finnucane
I can understand why someone would pay to use this service. Not clear on why
anyone would read it. Vanity twitter?

~~~
jaclaz
Usually vanity does not go hand in hand with anonimity, and - casually -
anonimity rarely goes hand in hand with authoritativeness when we are talking
of posting on the internet.

The assurance (given by the rather high entry ticket) is only that the Author
of each post is so rich that it can afford to pay a pretty hefty sum (and is
willing to do that).

From the little experience I have with the ones belonging to the 1% I would
say that most of them are in the 1% (and remain there) _exactly because_ they
are very attentive to where and how they spend their money, but of course I
may well be proved wrong.

But if all goes well, a lot of people may be interested about what the people
with the big money think and write, hoping to catch something of use to become
as rich as the poster.

On the other hand, with anonimity and without access to the bank account of
the site (or other proof that actually the US$ 980/post were actually paid)
the owner of the site could well post any kind of anonymous crap pretending
that it came from high paying customers....

~~~
Finnucane
Perhaps 'vanity' is not quite the right word (except in the meaning of 'vanity
publishing'\--paying a publisher to publish your crap that no one else wants).
But certainly the wealthy like the exclusivity--only someone who can throw
away a buck a character can use the service. But that doesn't really explain
why anyone would go out of their way to read the product.

~~~
jaclaz
Yep, but essentially "vanity publishing" is about managing - through money -
to have something published that you weren't able to be paid for AND that you
weren't able to publish even for free.

Essentially, crap.

BUT since you are spending money, you want your name in BIG BOLD letters on
the cover, because you believe it isn't crap and you are only misunderstood by
editors and publishers.

------
PascLeRasc
Does the author say anywhere whether anyone has actually given him $980 yet?

------
ajamesm
Lmao, if you paid $10 you got ripped off.

